# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  لطفا تمام نكته هاى لازم براى ١٠٠ زدن زبــان كنكور را لو دهيد

## AminSD

يه تاپيك بود يه عزيزى درست كرده بود و نكته هاى ١٠٠زدن عربى رو لو داده بود انصافا هم عالى بود
حالا از دوستانى كه *اصلا* *كلاس زبان نرفتند* ولى تو آزمونها و كنكور؛ زبان رو ١٠٠ يا حتى بالاى ٧٠ ميزنن ميخوام نكات لازم براى درصد ١٠٠ زبان رو برامون افشا كنند :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
لطفا دقيق توضيح بديد ؛ تاكيد ميكنم بالاى ٧٠ هم اوكيه :Yahoo (5): 
دقيقا مثل تاپيك اين بزرگوار درباره عربى توضيح دهيد؛ سپاس:
هشدار : تمام نکات برای 100 درصد عربی رو لو دادم // اگر عمل نکنید به خودتان ظلم کردید!

----------


## ZAPATA

یه کتاب زبان جامع رو تموم کن
از وقت ادبیات عربی معارف بزن
اون وقت راحت میشه زبانو 100 زد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## cRAzY.boY

یه سال پیش لقمه ی مهر ماه و خوندم ، امسال تو کنکور 75 زدم بدون مرور تو این 1 سال  :Yahoo (4): 

زبان اون قدر ها هم سخت نیست ، کافیه دامنه لغاتت خوب باشه ، فیلم زیاد ببین ( البته اگه وقتشو داری ) چند تا کتاب لغت بگیر بخون  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## AminSD

> یه سال پیش لقمه ی مهر ماه و خوندم ، امسال تو کنکور 75 زدم بدون مرور تو این 1 سال 
> 
> زبان اون قدر ها هم سخت نیست ، کافیه دامنه لغاتت خوب باشه ، فیلم زیاد ببین ( البته اگه وقتشو داری ) چند تا کتاب لغت بگیر بخون


نه وقت فيلم ديدن ندارم
كلاس نرفته بودى قبلا؟
من ١٢٠٠واژه كتاب و ١٢٠١ واژه تكميلي مهروماه رو بخونم اوكيه؟

----------


## AminSD

> یه کتاب زبان جامع رو تموم کن
> از وقت ادبیات عربی معارف بزن
> اون وقت راحت میشه زبانو 100 زد


حالا نگفتم لزوما ١٠٠!!! بالاى ٧٠ كه ميشه!

----------


## saj8jad

زبان عمومی واقعا چیزی نداره و راحت میشه بالای 80 زدش البته با مدیریت جلسه کنکور ، همه چیز معلومات به تنهایی نیست

----------


## AminSD

> زبان عمومی واقعا چیزی نداره و راحت میشه بالای 80 زدش البته با مدیریت جلسه کنکور ، همه چیز معلومات به تنهایی نیست


خب اين راحت يعنى چجورى دقيقا :Yahoo (4):  والا واسه ما كه كلاس زبان نرفتيم و زبانمون همين در حد دبيرستان و راهنماييه خيلي سخته كنكور و زبان عمومى

----------


## God_of_war

> يه تاپيك بود يه عزيزى درست كرده بود و نكته هاى ١٠٠زدن عربى رو لو داده بود انصافا هم عالى بود
> حالا از دوستانى كه *اصلا* *كلاس زبان نرفتند* ولى تو آزمونها و كنكور؛ زبان رو ١٠٠ يا حتى بالاى ٧٠ ميزنن ميخوام نكات لازم براى درصد ١٠٠ زبان رو برامون افشا كنند
> لطفا دقيق توضيح بديد ؛ تاكيد ميكنم بالاى ٧٠ هم اوكيه
> دقيقا مثل تاپيك اين بزرگوار درباره عربى توضيح دهيد؛ سپاس:
> هشدار : تمام نکات برای 100 درصد عربی رو لو دادم // اگر عمل نکنید به خودتان ظلم کردید!


من که کلی فیلم دیدم هیچیم حالیم نیس میخوای لو بدم ۰ زدن زبان رو تو کنکور  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## AminSD

> من که کلی فیلم دیدم هیچیم حالیم نیس میخوای لو بدم ۰ زدن زبان رو تو کنکور


 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Mysterious

سلام
من کلاس میرفتم ولی میخوام تجربمو بهتون بگم
زبان کلاس نیاز نداره
واسه خوندش فقط اول باید به لغات مسلط بشید طوری که معنیاشون ملکه ی ذهنتون باشه
بعدش ساختار جمله و فاعل و مفعول و اینا به ظاهر ساده اس و همه فک میکنن بلدن ولی دقت کنید خیلیا نمیتونن تو جمله فاعل و مفعولو تشخیص بدن شما خیلی رو قضیه دقت کن و نتایجش رو خواهی فهمید :Yahoo (1): 
این دو تا نکته خیلی کمکتون میکنه زبان درس سختی نیست توکنکور 
میمونه قواعد که اونم با کارایی که بالا گفتم خیلی راحت میشه
شما اگه لغت بلد باشی
فرق صفت و قید رو بدونی تو جمله
و بتونی به زبون عامیانه ی خودمون ترجمه کنید اونوقت که مطمئن باشید بالای ۸۰ میزنید
امیدوارم به درد بخور بوده باشع :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mysterious

سلام
من کلاس میرفتم ولی میخوام تجربمو بهتون بگم
زبان کلاس نیاز نداره
واسه خوندش فقط اول باید به لغات مسلط بشید طوری که معنیاشون ملکه ی ذهنتون باشه
بعدش ساختار جمله و فاعل و مفعول و اینا به ظاهر ساده اس و همه فک میکنن بلدن ولی دقت کنید خیلیا نمیتونن تو جمله فاعل و مفعولو تشخیص بدن شما خیلی رو قضیه دقت کن و نتایجش رو خواهی فهمید :Yahoo (1): 
این دو تا نکته خیلی کمکتون میکنه زبان درس سختی نیست توکنکور 
میمونه قواعد که اونم با کارایی که بالا گفتم خیلی راحت میشه
شما اگه لغت بلد باشی
فرق صفت و قید رو بدونی تو جمله
و بتونی به زبون عامیانه ی خودمون ترجمه کنید اونوقت که مطمئن باشید بالای ۸۰ میزنید
امیدوارم به درد بخور بوده باشع :Yahoo (1):

----------


## AminSD

> سلام
> من کلاس میرفتم ولی میخوام تجربمو بهتون بگم
> زبان کلاس نیاز نداره
> واسه خوندش فقط اول باید به لغات مسلط بشید طوری که معنیاشون ملکه ی ذهنتون باشه
> بعدش ساختار جمله و فاعل و مفعول و اینا به ظاهر ساده اس و همه فک میکنن بلدن ولی دقت کنید خیلیا نمیتونن تو جمله فاعل و مفعولو تشخیص بدن شما خیلی رو قضیه دقت کن و نتایجش رو خواهی فهمید
> این دو تا نکته خیلی کمکتون میکنه زبان درس سختی نیست توکنکور 
> میمونه قواعد که اونم با کارایی که بالا گفتم خیلی راحت میشه
> شما اگه لغت بلد باشی
> فرق صفت و قید رو بدونی تو جمله
> ...


اون نكات ابتدايى كه گفتيد به ظاهر سادست كجا ميتونم بخونم!؟

----------


## MeGa-Mind

تا میتونی متن بخون و تحلیل کن
لغت و گرامر هم بخون
و آموخته هات رو روی متنهایی که میخونی بررسی کن
لغت و گرامر رو خارج از متن بگیری چندان بدردت نمیخوره
تست هم زیاد بزن

----------


## Mysterious

اگه کتابای راهنمایی رو دارید از اونجااگه نه لقمه های مهر و ماه یا خط سفید گمونم اول و دوم دبیرستان واسه لغات من قبلا یه بار ۵۰۴ کامل خوندم و واژگان تکمیلی مهر و ماه(سال کنکور)

----------


## Heni

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminSD



اون نكات ابتدايى كه گفتيد به ظاهر سادست كجا ميتونم بخونم!؟


میتونید از جزوه ای که من در تایپیک"راهنمایی برای درس زبان کنکور"اپلود کردم استفاده کنید از همین نکات ابتدایی شروع کرده و عالی اموزش داده._

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*ما که نمیتونیم لو بدیم , سریه*

----------


## AminSD

*Up*

----------


## MH.FA2343

1- اگه گرامر نمیفهمید باید از am is are شروع کنید!
2- لغت نمیفهمید از لغات راهنمایی یا اول دبیرستان شروع کنید
3 - اگه ریدینگ و کلوز نمیفهمید متن های انگلیسی با ترجمه بخونید تا بفهمید چطور باید متن های انگلیسی رو درک کنید.
همین!!!

----------

